# Garage di re arrangement



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

Having to refill my di vessel and add a flow meter i decided to go the whole hog and strip out my karcher hd and mount it to the wall and pipe it to have the option to run the di throught the pressure washer by opening and shutting a couple of valves if i wanted to ,i also added an inline ppm meter and a bucket fill for good measures. Just finished up my pipe work in the garage to tidy it up a bit and thought i pop a pic up to show my setup:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That's an amazing set up, love the colour coded pipe work. 

Gonz.


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

lol cheers it was for if the wife tryed to wash her car and i was out hopefully see can see whats what now


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

hardtail said:


> lol cheers it was for if the wife tryed to wash her car and i was out hopefully see can see whats what now


Don't forget a bit of insulation for those frosty winter days ahead.

Gonz.


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

thats not an issue mate as the garage is insulated and has a heater on a stat in there


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Great stuff , i should pull my finger out and do something like that


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Where did you get you accessory rack from ?


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

its a screwdriver rack found at work just modified it to fit the nozzles


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that's some set up there, care to show more pictures of the set up and more info please?


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

yes more than happy to help what do you want some pics of,i basically wanted a setup where i had the option to either use di water through a hose via a hose to do the windows on the house or for the car or through the pressure washer on the car ,its worked out nice as i today i tryed the di through the jet wash via its pressure hose but with no power to the washer and i got a nice flow of water so at least that will now save me connecting a hose for a final rinse and the new quick connectors on the gun are a superb purchase .Overall i more than happy with it having it all off the floor giving me more floor space in my garage for more tools and detailing space for the polishers 













can never have to many tools lol
just the new fuse box and wiring to do the weekend


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like a brilliant setup, very well thought out.


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

thankyou m8


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, that's inspiring to me to get my garage into shape. Like the 'shadow' style wall mount for the tools. 

Have you stripped down the pressure washer and just mounted the motor on the wall? Also the DI system, is that the large black fire extinguisher looking thing?


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

hi m8 yes ive stripped the pressure washer down out of the caseing and welded a cage to mount the motor and pump to thats whats on the wall i had to use a flexi hose to get rid of the vibration throught the pipe as the missus went mad when i piped it rigid :lol: but much better with the flexi pipe plus the motor is on anti vibration pad and yes the black vessel is my 15.4 litre di vessel


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

wow what an awesome set up!

If i can mimic something similar when i get my first house next year i will be happy!

Cracking set up with all the tools too!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

hardtail said:


> hi m8 yes ive stripped the pressure washer down out of the caseing and welded a cage to mount the motor and pump to thats whats on the wall i had to use a flexi hose to get rid of the vibration throught the pipe as the missus went mad when i piped it rigid :lol: but much better with the flexi pipe plus the motor is on anti vibration pad and yes the black vessel is my 15.4 litre di vessel


That's awesome, Def need to look into doing something like this myself as that's a great idea. Back when my Karcher was broken and I stripped it down to investigate I did have the thought that the case is just over excessive for the size of the motor.


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

Exactly what I thought mate as it took up so much room and with a single garage it just took up to much floorspace up


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

What type of rigid pipework did you use mate? My set up uses hose pipe but i want to change this to rigid as it will be tidier. (My set up below)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366251


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

With people running the DI vessel to there reel of hose (mine is 30m) is this not wasting water in that lengthy bit of hose? Is it not a consern to anyone or is it just me? As you'd have to run the tap abit before getting spotless water to the nozzle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

legend139 said:


> With people running the DI vessel to there reel of hose (mine is 30m) is this not wasting water in that lengthy bit of hose? Is it not a consern to anyone or is it just me? As you'd have to run the tap abit before getting spotless water to the nozzle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure water can stay in the hose.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

legend139 said:


> With people running the DI vessel to there reel of hose (mine is 30m) is this not wasting water in that lengthy bit of hose? Is it not a consern to anyone or is it just me? As you'd have to run the tap abit before getting spotless water to the nozzle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





trv8 said:


> Pure water can stay in the hose.


As trv8 says you could use the hose solely for DI water .

Or if it helps the volume of 30m of garden hose (12.5mm diameter) is only 3.7 litres, so draw off this before rinsing if the hose has been used for normal water.


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

Just a quick update on the usage from my 15.4 litre di vessel due to monitoring the litre usage on the digital guage and deciding to change the resin at 16ppm as i noticed very slight water marks on the glass i managed 874 litres from the resin which im very happy as thats 1728 litres of spot free water from a 25kg bag of tuscan resin :thumb: also i use 16-19 litres per wash so average 123 rinses with the pressure washer


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

hardtail said:


> Just a quick update on the usage from my 15.4 litre di vessel due to monitoring the litre usage on the digital guage and deciding to change the resin at 16ppm as i noticed very slight water marks on the glass i managed 874 litres from the resin which im very happy as thats 1728 litres of spot free water from a 25kg bag of tuscan resin :thumb: also i use 16-19 litres per wash so average 123 rinses with the pressure washer


Just out of interest, what is your incoming mains water TDS reading, and how much flow ie ltr/minute going through the DI Vessel .


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

hi my tds is 273 ppm going into the vessel and my pressure washer puts out 550 litres per hour if that helps


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great setup. Could you give some links to the parts you bought? Specifically the inline TDS meter and flow meter? I have a DI vessel and I'd like to add these to my setup. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

